# Somebody please take the pitch countometer away from Gardy.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Enough with the BS of only allowing your starters to go 100 pirches.....Blyeleven is right.Liriano was in the groove.....what a waste of a good start by Liriano......Gardy......


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

He can't. If Liriano gets hurt again Gardy would be burned at the stake, not to mention that every team spends millions on specialty pitching. Liriano is just now looking like the Frank of old. Remember when Nathan went all those pitches last year, he didn't have it after that. The difference between a player or commentator and the skipper. Gardy is looking at the big picture, players and commentators look at the now. Look at today, Blackburn stays in and the 7th inning explodes in his face.

This is the only time ever that I have disagreed with Bert, Gardy made the right call. The bullpen sucks right now, and Tampa got all the bounces. They got lazy fly ball homers that cleared the fence by literally 18 inches, they got line drives hit right at them, Thome just missed a grand slam today, instead two runners get stranded. Tampa is hot and they are getting the breaks just like the Twins did in April and June.

Furthermore, if the Twins are going to be a real contender they have to consistently beat teams like the skankees, Red Sox, and Tampa. You cannot get there while being afraid to go to the bullpen.

The Twins are in a lot better shape heading to the break than they have been in years past. Several hitters need to step up in the second half. Hopefully have some breathing room in September to get ready for the playoffs, I don't see Detroit staying strong to the end, they are short on talent and experience this year compared to the last few years. Who knows, Leyland will probably have them there at the end.

One thing Bert said today that I totally agree with is that Thome is now 6th on the all time list. Screw Bonds, Sosa, McGwire, and especially that jerk A-fraud.


----------

